# Solved: Kaspersky pure won't turn on



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

my kaspersky pure won't turn on and in action centre when i click "turn kaspersky pure on (important)" nothing happens it won't turn on i repaired the installation it works but after i restart it is turned off again and won't turn on and it does not even update it always stuck at 0% any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried completely uninstalling and reinstalling Kaspersky?


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

yes i have already tried it and it turns on after reinstalling but after rebooting the pc it is turned off again and does not turn on


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Did you register the program?
vicks


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

yes it is activated


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything* 

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, *disable the UAC* and run HijackThis again.


----------



## justcoastin (Apr 8, 2011)

Phantom010,
I am experiencing the same condition...
I have included a log file as you requested.
Thank you ever so much !

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:24:13 PM, on 4/7/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ASUS Live Update\ALU.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\SmartLogon\sensorsrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\Wireless Console 3\wcourier.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ControlDeck\ControlDeckStartUp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ASUS Data Security Manager\ADSMTray.exe
C:\Windows\AsScrPro.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://asus.msn.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SearchHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desktop Disc Tool] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Roxio\Roxio Burn\RoxioBurnLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKOSD2] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HControlUser] C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Setwallpaper] c:\programdata\SetWallpaper.cmd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Kenda\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Best Buy Software Installer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Best Buy Software Installer\Best Buy Software Installer.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: FancyStart daemon.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: SRS Premium Sound.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual Keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~2\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\mzvkbd3.dll
O23 - Service: ADSM Service (ADSMService) - ASUSTek Computer Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ASUS Data Security Manager\ADSMSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AFBAgent - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\FBAgent.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ASLDR Service (ASLDRService) - ASUS - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ATKGFNEX Service (ATKGFNEXSrv) - ASUS - C:\Program Files (x86)\ASUS\ATK Package\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab ZAO - C:\Program Files (x86)\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2011\avp.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service (LMS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service (UNS) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9838 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *services.msc*

Locate the *Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service*.

Double-click it.

Make sure it's *Started* and that the Startup Type is set to *Automatic*.


----------



## justcoastin (Apr 8, 2011)

Kaspersky is showing in services as already started and set to automatic but still showing turned off in security section.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try uninstalling Kaspersky with the *Kaspersky Removal Tool*.

Then, reinstall Kaspersky.


----------



## justcoastin (Apr 8, 2011)

I just finished reinstalling and updating..... No Go still....


----------



## justcoastin (Apr 8, 2011)

Went back to services and set up as you indicated... Working properly at this time. Thank You Very Much


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tried restarting your computer, just to make sure?


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's my log file

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 8:28:56 AM, on 4/8/2011
Platform: Windows 7 (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
E:\Windows 7 Installations\TuneUp Utilities 2011\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files\AntiFreeze\AntiFreeze.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
E:\Windows 7 Installations\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
E:\Windows 7 Installations\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe
E:\Windows 7 Installations\ObjectDockFree\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\AAM Updates Notifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Bilal\Documents\Downloads\Programs\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: IDM Helper - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky PURE\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - E:\Windows 7 Installations\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky PURE\klwtbbho.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky PURE\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AntiFreeze] C:\Program Files\AntiFreeze\AntiFreeze.exe /splash
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "E:\Windows 7 Installations\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = E:\Windows 7 Installations\ObjectDockFree\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Rainmeter.lnk = E:\Windows 7 Installations\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky PURE\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://E:\WINDOW~1\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: S&end to OneNote - res://E:\WINDOW~1\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual Keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky PURE\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - E:\Windows 7 Installations\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Plug-In - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - E:\Windows 7 Installations\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky PURE\klwtbbho.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{557EE5EE-29A7-4D3B-86A6-1D291727EA2F}: NameServer = 203.130.2.3 203.99.163.240
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F3AE1104-40F5-4947-A43E-EDCB62C963A5}: NameServer = 119.159.255.36 203.99.163.240
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{557EE5EE-29A7-4D3B-86A6-1D291727EA2F}: NameServer = 203.130.2.3 203.99.163.240
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{557EE5EE-29A7-4D3B-86A6-1D291727EA2F}: NameServer = 203.130.2.3 203.99.163.240
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - E:\Windows 7 Installations\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Windows DreamScene - {E31004D1-A431-41B8-826F-E902F9D95C81} - C:\Windows\System32\DreamScene.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: ObjectDockShellExt - {1984D045-52CF-49cd-DB77-08F378FEA4DB} - E:\Windows 7 Installations\ObjectDockFree\ODMenu.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky PURE (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky PURE\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CryptoStorage control service (CSObjectsSrv) - Infowatch - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InfoWatch\CryptoStorage\ProtectedObjectsSrv.exe
O23 - Service: FsUsbExService - Teruten - C:\Windows\system32\FsUsbExService.Exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: iReboot Background Service (iReboot) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NeoSmart Technologies\iReboot\iRebootd.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - E:\Windows 7 Installations\TuneUp Utilities 2011\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe

--
End of file - 7573 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.
> 
> Type *services.msc*
> 
> ...


If no luck,



> Try uninstalling Kaspersky with the *Kaspersky Removal Tool*.
> 
> Then, reinstall Kaspersky.


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

in services.msc the service is not started but is set to automatic



when i start it it gives me this error



i have already tried uninstalling it with removal tool and tried it again it does work but after rebooting it is turned off again


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps you should try the *Kaspersky Labs forums*?


----------



## kakashi9401 (Aug 13, 2009)

i did a repair installation of windows and it solved my problem thanks


----------

